# Intel Core i5 Owners Club



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

As @peche already mentioned, why not start a i5 owners club 
Doing this right now!  tell your story why you chose to buy an i5 processor and show off your overclocks!!

I myself am the proud owner of a Skylake i5-6500, I did not buy a K processor since I'm not planning to overclock and a speed of 3.6GHz is good enough for gaming to me, although if I wanted to OC I can OC BCLK, running on an older BIOS from before the intel microcode update, with the latest BIOS I would be unable to OC the BCLK of my CPU.

At the moment I'm running on HD530 graphics, waiting for the new Pascal cards coming out. (can still play my games on my ROG laptop for now).
I never had an i5 before and I'm suprised how cool my Skylake processor runs with an CM 212 Evo and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut TIM!!
Aroud 20s idle and around 40s load!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2016)

Currently running a loose OC on my i5 3570k, 4.2Ghz all cores @ 1.21v

I'll be getting back into it soon to see if it goes higher for 24/7, will post up here when I do 

Not blessed with a super great chip or anything tho


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2016)

I5 2400 & 3570k owner here


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I5 2400 & 3570k owner here



Show off some benchmarks!


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Apr 15, 2016)

core i5 3330 here..
need all four cores for modern games, running at stock speed..


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 15, 2016)

Checking in with my (younger brother's) i5-4440.

Rock solid at -50mV offset at 3.5GHz.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 15, 2016)

rocking an i5 6600k @4.5GHz and i5 4200U at 2.3GHz locked allthe time 
benches will coming soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2016)

i5 4670K on a Biostar Z97, it overclocks like a flop but I am not actually sure if that's the CPU or actually the board as I didn't get much out of my Pentium Anniversary chips I had, I can bench at 4.4gig but she needs over 1.3V to be stable at that speed and it gets a little toasty so run her 24/7 at 4.2Gig @ 1.25V on a balanced cooling profile.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2016)

Grandad of the I5 Range ( 760 ) 2.8Ghz Socket 1156 not in use at moment (its a  Back up for the back up for the Back up to the Main system) 
Its Fully working.   i just don't use it and i hate getting rid of Stuff.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> (its a Back up for the back up for the Back up to the Main system)



Lol!  Thanks for sharing that you have an i5 though, since we can't see your system specs, it's a step forward @dorsetknob


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Lol!  Thanks for sharing that you have an i5 though, since we can't see your system specs, it's a step forward @dorsetknob


I don't have any problems that need for me to display my system Specs
edit  ( it seems to bug @peche ...)

rest assured if i have problems that the current system specs for the troublesome system will be displayed
so everyone can say "na thats crap you need to spend $1000's of dosh upgrading"

check my sig
pps i have 10 working desktops and 4 laptops   there just ain't space to display all their specs
and they randomly change spec as i fit and remove hardware   they range from P2 to 
6 core I7


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

i5 2500K reporting for doody

4.7Ghz stable (IBT/weeks of gaming with only using S3 sleep) Chip does boot at 5Ghz, but i was too lazy to tune the voltages in and it'd crash occasionally (have new RAM now, so that might make it easier)








Ram will go faster, CPU wont allow it. wish i had a 3770k 

a month ago i had 5x i5 2400's in the house, it was a glorious time (then i lost my job and decided to sell them)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

Mussels said:


> a month ago i had 5x i5 2400's in the house, it was a glorious time (then i lost my job and decided to sell them)



I'm sorry to hear that man.
Hopefully things will be better for you soon.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

i'm not too worried about it, this aint the USA so we get welfare and healthcare here 

just nerfed my plans for a LAN party in the shed where i provided all the gaming PC's


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2016)

gives you MORE time to moderate here


----------



## medi01 (Apr 15, 2016)

i5 750 here.
Come and beat that!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

now someone needs to tell me of the rare esoteric hack for 2400Mhz ram speed on an i5 2500k, and gimme the magical numbers for 5Ghz at stock voltage.

thats what these clubhouses are for, yeah? 




medi01 said:


> i5 750 here.
> Come and beat that!



Done! (i've had this spare for ages, but no mobo for it)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2016)

Mussels said:


> a month ago i had 5x i5 2400's in the house



the 2400s are pretty sweet for the price, that and they can be lightly overclocked


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> the 2400s are pretty sweet for the price, that and they can be lightly overclocked



its pretty much a free 500Mhz on stock cooling and volts for all the 2x00 chips. varies a little between models, but such an idiot proof performance boost to force all the cores on at the higher clocks.


----------



## medi01 (Apr 15, 2016)

Mussels said:


> Done! (i've had this spare for ages, but no mobo for it)


That's my actual gaming PC, so, ha!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

a year ago i was all AMD, i got super lucky with a local business throwing away their old intel systems. Tended to be garbage asus OEM boards with a few friend USB ports (some idiot with a USB killer took out the front ports on every system) so they just binned the entire PC's for safety.

Best was one random i5 2500k, rest were regular 2500/2400's, and i got the boards too. Sold them cheap with the 2400's due to the USB issues and upgraded mine/missus PC's with the 2500's


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Apr 15, 2016)

I guess i got the oldest I5 here.
Rocking an I5 750 oced to 3.3GHZ on a MSI  P55m gaming board with 8GB RAM at 1600 and a R9 280X.
For a budget config, it is nice and it performes like a champ.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

Filip Georgievski said:


> I guess i got the oldest I5 here.
> Rocking an I5 750 oced to 3.3GHZ on a MSI  P55m gaming board with 8GB RAM at 1600 and a R9 280X.
> For a budget config, it is nice and it performes like a champ.



i sold one recently to a friend at 3.2Ghz with 1600Mhz ram, and a 6770 1GB. Runs fallout 4 at 1080p, low settings and 60FPS smooth.

Those old chips cant be ruled out yet, its really the boards that hold them back (no sata 3 for SSD's, no USB 3, etc)


----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2016)

i also have an i5 which serves me for crunch 24/7 
*Intel® Core™ i5-3330*
# of Cores 4 
# of Threads 4 
Processor Base Frequency 3 GHz 
Max Turbo Frequency 3.2 GHz TDP 77 W

Ram: 8GB Kingston KVR @1333mz
intel motheborad, 

isn't OC'ed... running stock and quiet!
nice unit for my little crunching farm!


Regards,


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Apr 15, 2016)

Rocking the 2500k


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Rocking the 2500k



No OCing?
Afterall you got a K processor


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 15, 2016)

Still running on Ivy i5 ... very mildly overclocked, just because it's a K not that I need it ... maybe someday I'll get a monster heatsink and go full retard


----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2016)

2 of my geeky friends had i5 2500K what a beast... great unit, 4.5GHZ everyday, fearless soldiers...


----------



## Grings (Apr 15, 2016)

Got a 2500k in an Asrock z68 Extreme4 Gen3, it does 4.8ghz at 1.35v, 5.2 at 1.46v

didnt upgrade until skylake as there was a very good chance any ivy/haswell/devils canyon would have been a downgrade unless i got VERY lucky with silicon


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 15, 2016)

3570K @ 4.8GHz currently. I had one of the early run 3570K that would do 5.0GHz and handle more volts. But I smoked it trying to push it too far passed 2.0V.  These late run chips use less volts for the same clocks as the earlier ones, but don't clock as high. Meh...4.8GHz works for me. And for whatever reason the actual performance seems to be slightly faster than the earlier one @ 5.0GHz anyways. In most cases.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> But I smoked it trying to push it too far passed 2.0V



Whoops!! 
That was to be expected if you play THAT hard 
Was it water or air cooled?

Edit: So the temps went up beyond 100 degrees C I guess..
Did it do any damage to your motherboard?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 15, 2016)

It was kinda on accident. I think I clicked 2.2V thinking it was 2.0V. But about 3 seconds later....before I could figure out what I did...black screen. Game over. Motherboard's still running strong though. Water cooled. See system specs.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 15, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> 3570K @ 4.8GHz currently. I had one of the early run 3570K that would do 5.0GHz and handle more volts. But I smoked it trying to push it too far passed 2.0V.  These late run chips use less volts for the same clocks as the earlier ones, but don't clock as high. Meh...4.8GHz works for me. And for whatever reason the actual performance seems to be slightly faster than the earlier one @ 5.0GHz anyways. In most cases.



i5-3570K...  Got mine to 4.8 but dailed it back to 4.7 for 24/7 use.  Delidded and naked under H2O.  The thing gets HOT running Prime95, over 90c but has always been a rock. 2133 memory at CAS 9.  'saul in my specs


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 15, 2016)

I forgot to mention the mem speed thing. The early run I had wouldn't do 2600 at all. The later one will do 2600 2T. But I have it at 2400 CS10 1T. Since that seems to perform best.





You can tell the earlier runs from the later by the shape of the lid. The later runs have a bevel on the corners of the lid. And on the bottom it looks like they used more solder on the early runs(and/or a different kind of solder maybe?). The later are less "shiny" looking. I don't know around what serial # they made the change. But I've looked at many more than the 2 I have, and they definitely aren't all the same. There seems to be at least 2 different looking production runs. The early run I fried is serial # 1290(or production # 1290, or whatever the # on the top side of the processor is called, pretty sure it designates at which point in time it was made). The later one I'm running now is # 25somethingsomething...IIRC.

I tried running without the lid on both. But I couldn't get my mounting solid enough to stay working for very long with either one. 9 times out of 10 I couldn't get the thing to turn on. And even when I did, it would shut itself off pretty quickly. So I gave up and went with a lapped lid and CL ultra underneath. Which keeps it below 95°C at all times. Tops out at 93°C under extreme conditions(earlier one @ 5.0GHz topped out less than 100°C @ 98°C). Which was consistent between both(@ 4.8GHz). Neither ran any hotter or cooler than the other(@ same clocks). Probably due to no major difference in volts. Just 1 click higher/lower to do the same clocks.

EDIT: I just looked at a bunch more 3570Ks on ebay, to see how badly I was talking out of my ass about the earlier/later run theory. Probably not too badly. But maybe a little. I came up with the idea by comparing them to a Celeron G1610 I also have. It came out the year after, and has the lid with the beveled corners. So I still think those with that style lid were made later than the others. But the number on the processor doesn't seem to tell you whether it was or wasn't. Now I'm thinking that number is the production number, lower made before higher. But it looks like they probably started over at 0001 with the later ones(I found some without the lids with beveled corners and a higher number than 2600). So that number probably only relates to others of the same production run. The other style lid(no beveled corners) also looks more similar to previous generation processors too(i.e. my old E8600). I'm pretty sure what I'm thinking now is closer to correct(if not entirely).


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Apr 16, 2016)

Here are my specs from my I5, I just did go to 3.3 GHZ to get the ram going at 1600 MHz, nothing else, it performes nicely, boots under a minute with no ssd installed, plan to install 1 soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

Filip Georgievski said:


> View attachment 73754
> 
> Here are my specs from my I5, I just did go to 3.3 GHZ to get the ram going at 1600 MHz, nothing else, it performes nicely, boots under a minute with no ssd installed, plan to install 1 soon.



i5 750, so the older i5's had 8mb l3 cache i see now, newer i5's have up to 6mb.

Thats not bad, booting up under a minute on a HDD..


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Apr 16, 2016)

With ram and cpu at stock, my pc boots at almost minute and a half, which is slow for me. If im able to get an ssd, ill post boot time.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 25, 2016)

cpuz bench @4.5





4.5 rock solid @1.2V


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

AhokZYashA said:


> cpuz bench @4.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, what are your idle and load temps?


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Cool idea  i5 3570k @4.5 here.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for sharing, what are your idle and load temps?



it idles at 32-33C loads at 65-68C
U12S, 600rpm fan speed which is virtually silent


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

My next CPU will be an i7, example when I'm gaming (GTA V) my i5 runs at 75~85% load, I could reduce this if I had an i7.
For now no money so I have to deal with the i5 I have now .


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> My next CPU will be an i7, example when I'm gaming (GTA V) my i5 runs at 75~85% load, I could reduce this if I had an i7.
> For now no money so I have to deal with the i5 I have now .


Gtx 1070 on 1080p monitor, your frame rate must be so high that cpu gets to 85% usage at that clocks ... for how much usage reduction with i7, this dude has last gen i7 at 4.5 GHz and for 144 fps capped he gets 60-75% usage ... conclusion is that you can't always count on hyperthreading (but you can always count on higher clocks )


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Gtx 1070 on 1080p monitor, your frame rate must be so high that cpu gets to 85% usage at that clocks ... for how much usage reduction with i7, this dude has last gen i7 at 4.5 GHz and for 144 fps capped he gets 60-75% usage



At first I used Geforce Experience settings, which enabled all advanced graphics at max!! I had about 95% CPU usage, once disabled the advanced graphics the game played smoother.
I could disable/lower more settings ofcourse, but thats not what I bought a GTX1070 for hehe.
I know GTA V is a CPU hog though.

Edit: Ingame setting is at 60Hz.
75% average GPU usage.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ingame setting is at 60Hz. 75% average GPU usage.


Cpu and gpu both at 75% usage  you managed to make gtx1070 fit for 1080p resolution ... probably heavy aa or dsr ... eye melting image quality


----------



## Jborg (Jun 23, 2016)

I shall join the club - i5 4690K @ 4.20ghz @ 1.151V - Temps are not exceeding 55ish celcius.


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> My next CPU will be an i7, example when I'm gaming (GTA V) my i5 runs at 75~85% load, I could reduce this if I had an i7.
> For now no money so I have to deal with the i5 I have now .



i friend plays this game with an 2500K i5, no problems at all, i5 are preeeeettttty decent units for gaming sir, an i7 may be useful on CPU ordiented games, GTA uses VGA a lot, 

i have noticed a huge difference playing CSGO with i5's and i7's.... same video card, 


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jborg said:


> I shall join the club - i5 4690K @ 4.20ghz @ 1.151V - Temps are not exceeding 55ish celcius.



Nice temps at that OC speed!

Edit: And welcome to the club ofcourse!!


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2016)

by the way... is there any delidded i5 here?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

peche said:


> by the way... is there any delidded i5 here?



I would not dare to do that 
I don't think anyone here tried that (yet)...
My CPU ran up to 48 max core temp while playing GTA V and my room temp is 24.5 at the moment.
My CPU runs pretty cool, happy with that.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 23, 2016)

peche said:


> by the way... is there any delidded i5 here?


oh well if i manage to get a decent price on a 6600K/6700K i might do it to my actual 6600K xD (and to finally test my Conductonaut... )



P4-630 said:


> My next CPU will be an i7, example when I'm gaming (GTA V) my i5 runs at 75~85% load, I could reduce this if I had an i7.
> For now no money so I have to deal with the i5 I have now .


naaahhhh not worth it, specially when you know some game run worse with HT on    (i prefer having no HT to de-activate than having to do it if needed ) RTS and MMO's could benefit from a i7 tho even my 6600K hold it right on all the games i play 

so ... i join (a lil late but better late than sorry ) i5-6600K @ 4.4 (turbo off) idle 23° load 58° max (40° max core temp ) room temp around 25° (only in summer luckily  )


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well if i manage to get a decent price on a 6600K/6700K i might do it to my actual 6600K xD (and to finally test my Conductonaut... )
> 
> 
> naaahhhh not worth it, specially when you know some game run worse with HT on    (i prefer having no HT to de-activate than having to do it if needed ) RTS and MMO's could benefit from a i7 tho even my 6600K hold it right on all the games i play
> ...



Welcome to the club! 

It may just be some shadow settings in GTA V or something then that are taxing the CPU at this load.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> It may just be some shadow settings in GTA V or something then that are taxing the CPU at this load.


well it's GTA V ... it's not like it is a "big" and "interesting" game ... (ok ok ok ... it's IMHO, DO NOT HIT ME, for hating that piece of *self censored* )
optimization at the finest? pfahahaha (btw isn't GTA V more GPU demanding than CPU? ) because i have yet to find a (non mmo or RTS  ) game that would be an issue for my 6600K (well i have a 980 not a 10/*burst in laughter*/70 )

since it's you ... i hope you got a good price on that 1070  (not like the prices i see where i live  oh well money is on red for the next upgrade, if i ever need one ... )

CPU wise ... Skylake will hold a long time ... unless my upgrade fever strike again when Zen will be up for sales ... (can't hold it much ...  )


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i hope you got a good price on that 1070



Well I don't know the prices at your country but I bought it at 519 Euros.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> It may just be some shadow settings in GTA V or something then that are taxing the CPU at this load.



Yeah I do have my settings tweaked quite a bit, running a Combo of Ultra/High with an ENB mod. MOST of the time I am sitting around 55-59fps. I do get occasional drops down to 45-50, but overall the gameplay is very smooth and I don't notice it unless im actually monitoring FPS.

Before the i5 I was running GTA using an FX 8350, and I was getting on average 35-50FPS overall, I do notice much more consistent frame rates/ frametimes using the i5, however its odd to me in GTA V because it doesn't seem like I ever go beyond 50-60% CPU or GPU usage. I can post my exact GTA settings later if you want me to


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Yeah I do have my settings tweaked quite a bit, running a Combo of Ultra/High with an ENB mod. MOST of the time I am sitting around 55-59fps



Mine runs at 56~60fps with around 75% GPU load (ingame set to 60Hz), runs overall pretty smooth, but I do feel it a bit going up and down in fps even though I don't have huge drops.
I guess I just have to play with some settings if I want a lower CPU load.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I don't know the prices at your country but I bought it at 519 Euros.


well ... dollar wise ... for laugh :  FE = 859$ and custom = above 900$ ... total ripoff  (1080 ... but the 1070 are not too far .... and NO i will not replace a 980 Poseidon Platinum by a 1070  )

not a bad Price for yours since it's a MSI Gaming X (altho still a little too high over MSRP )

also shiny ... Reinhardt is posing for the Glory of the i5 master gaming race! (joke joke)


----------



## Jborg (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mine runs at 56~60fps with around 75% GPU load (ingame set to 60Hz), runs overall pretty smooth, but I do feel it a bit going up and down in fps even though I don't have huge drops.
> I guess I just have to play with some settings if I want a lower CPU load.


d

One thing that seemed to help me was lowering the Terrain Detail, especially in the games desert area, and also under advanced settings you can adjust the View distance which seems to effect the GPU/CPU load, I have mine set at about Half for additional View distance.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jborg said:


> d
> 
> One thing that seemed to help me was lowering the Terrain Detail, especially in the games desert area, and also under advanced settings you can adjust the View distance which seems to effect the GPU/CPU load, I have mine set at about Half for additional View distance.



GFE had set all advanced graphics options to the max lol!!
Had +- 95% CPU load, I turned it all down and off.
It was playable though, just not smooth enough to me 

Have it set to 4x MSAA now, tried 8x MSAA , not smooth enough.
I'll play with that distance setting. Thanks!

You did not mean in advanced graphics did you?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

These are my current settings:


























Edit: Just see it now, wonder why did GFE not set the texture quality to very high with an 8GB vram card!!  Gotta change that asap!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2016)

Jborg said:


> d
> 
> One thing that seemed to help me was lowering the Terrain Detail, especially in the games desert area, and also under advanced settings you can adjust the View distance which seems to effect the GPU/CPU load, I have mine set at about Half for additional View distance.





P4-630 said:


> These are my current settings:
> 
> View attachment 75688
> View attachment 75689
> ...




i apologize for butting in on your coversation, but are You two speaking about CPU limitations in GTA5 with your i5's? aka, 4690, etc?

@P4-630  i was looking at your posted settings, and if your having some less than desired fps rates, i leave reflection msaa, water quality, grass, on normal or maybe high, with them set like that, and msaa @ 2 or 4, you can max all others out including advanced with no  issue ime. Im pretty sure i remembered all of the important ones.
Im gonna try with my xeon, to see if the 4 xtra threads help,or not..


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i was looking at your posted settings, and if your having some less than desired fps rates



Well the framerate is ingame set to 60Hz and the GPU runs at average 75% load but the CPU is running at 3.27GHz 75~85% load (thought that my CPU was a bottleneck), the fps in game is mostly 60fps but sometimes 56fps for a second. I tried locking the framerate at 50fps but then I had drops in the 40s.
It's very smooth on my laptop with i7 4700hq locked at just 2.6GHz and GTX770M fps locked at 40fps and still using the GTA V driver.
I'm using the first GTX1070 driver that was released, maybe the upcoming driver will be better optimized?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was considering a possible CPU upgrade (i7 6700K) but after watching this video, I see it does not make much of a difference:










The scores in running benchmarks may be higher, but the difference would not be noticeable in gaming.

Edit: I guess I just should be happy with what I have now


----------



## SamirD (Aug 26, 2018)

Bumping this up because I finally could afford an i5 and finally got one.  It came inside a Dell machine I picked up for cheap and is quite impressive for what it is, the i5-2500.  I got my hands on a delidded i7-2600k and found that the i7 felt basically identical to the i5, so I kept the i5.

Recently, I acquired an older system with an i3-540 and the chosen upgrade is an i5-680 because of its super strong single thread performance--even much faster than an i7-870:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-i7-870-vs-Intel-i5-680/832vs771
I used to think i5s weren't all that, but that was before owning them.  They're quite capable, especially today's newest versions.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2018)

the 2500/2600 have held up extremely well, if you pair them with 1866Mhz ram and a midrange GPU they still perform quite good


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2018)

I have an i5 3317U, in the "Lappytop" I am on now (runs 2.1GHz on boost running 4 WCG Jobs). My Opticon, has an i5 2400 @ 3.1GHz stock, also a Cruncher.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2018)

i5 6600k arrived today for my planned ITX/MATX VR build

cost about $350Au for Z170 ITX board and 6600k (with wifi AC + BT 4.0 - which is needed for the VR i have) and i already had the rest of the parts, with a potential change to a smaller case later


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 27, 2018)

My Kaby 




Not even delidded.





Edit: Machine in spec's its getting used in.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 10, 2019)

Got a laptop with a i5-4310m if that counts


----------

